# Ski Sundown - 2/22/08 (Afternoon and Night)



## Greg (Feb 22, 2008)

*Date(s) Skied: *Friday, 2/22/2008, 3:20 - 10:20 pm

*Resort or Ski Area: *Ski Sundown, CT

*Conditions: *Powder, powder bumps. Dumping snow with a few lulls here and there.

*Trip Report: *Called Brian as I left the house who was already skiing. Also called Grassi and found we were pretty much in sync. Got to the mountain a bit after 3 pm - 50 or so minutes, not bad. Met up with Chris in the lodge. Immediately headed for Temptor which was already skiing pretty nicely. The bumps on the middle part of Nor'easter are pretty wide with only a groomer pass on skier's right. These upper bumps were a bit rough and still need some massaging, but the number of lines is impressive.

The bumps then turn down into Temptor which is a really nice stretch of tight medium sized bumps. Great stuff in there. On the flats, there are no real bumps, and the seeds are actually a little silly, but they are still fun to pop off of and practice some A&E. Now the good stuff. The bumps on the steep section of Temptor are freakin' *RADICAL*! They skied in great over the course of the afternoon/evening and by nights end were pretty large. 3 to 4 beautiful lines in there. They are a work of art right now.

Met up with Brian and then Marc. Brian, Marc and I decided to check out Area 51. Whoa. :blink: Not quite ready. About 6" of fluffy powder over no base. Brian scored a massive core shot. Still a fun little adventure. We then hooked up with the Evils and Mikey1 and son for a while. Eventually hooked up with beetlenut at the sundeck. And finally jonnypoach arrived and Brian rejoined us (had to work a few hours).

All of us slayed those moguls for much of the night and again, the bumps on Temptor are awesome. This is about as good as bump skiing can get in CT. They are primed for the mogul comp and spring session. Kickers go in next week according to Brian so it should be a fun next few weeks at the mighty Ski Sundown. I'm effin spent. We killed it on those bumps and besides the Area 51 excursion we hammered them over and over for 7 hours with about a 45 minute dinner break. Brian, jonnypoach and I even hiked up the Lower Temptor bumps for one more run. Some tool guy says, "Not sure anything at Sundown is worth hiking for." I responded in the most snide voice I could find the energy for and said, "this trail is."

Best bump night at Sundown, bar none. Great skiing with everyone. Got some vid. I'll fool with it a bit tonight, but the final product probably won't be ready until tomorrow. Marge and Tim grabbed a ton of vid too. It was a great night!


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> Best bump night at Sundown, bar none. Great skiing with everyone. Got some vid. I'll fool with it a bit tonight, but the final product probably won't be ready until tomorrow. Marge and Tim grabbed a ton of vid too. It was a great night!



Sounds good.  I'm looking forward to skiing the Temptor bumps.  The best bump night at Sundown ever?  Wow it must have been damn good.  Wish I could have gone.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2008)

Sweet jeezus.  A new and better bump run.  at little old sundown.  I love it.

i hope all of you are going to sleep smiling.


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> The best bump night at Sundown ever?  Wow it must have been damn good.  Wish I could have gone.



Best one I've ever had and I've had quite a few. Without question.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 23, 2008)

OK it is 3 am and after my PC crashing times two, the video is done. Sadly, it's going to take two hours to render the high def vid. So.... pleasant dreams, boys, I'm to bed. Vid should be done when I wake up and will post it then. Would say more about how great the night was and all that, but I'm freakin tired...


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> OK it is 3 am and after my PC crashing times two, the video is done. Sadly, it's going to take two hours to render the high def vid. So.... pleasant dreams, boys, I'm to bed. Vid should be done when I wake up and will post it then. Would say more about how great the night was and all that, but I'm freakin tired...



You're nuts! I was only kidding when I said I expected you to stay up until 1 or 2 am working on the vid... :blink:

I slept last night with a 2 year old kicking me in the back all night. Between that and ripping up Temptor yesterday, I feel like I've been run over by a bus... :smash:


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 23, 2008)

Ha, couldn't be helped. I shouldn't have had that coffee last night, ended up getting 2 hours of sleep. Youtube:



I'm a little annoyed because some of the fun timing stuff I did got skewed on youtube, so the timing is a bit off 

You'll also note that that last run we did where I filmed every one isn't in here. That's because Randi the super genius forgot to hit the "start" button. Nice.

Sorry guys..


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2008)

OMG, LOVE IT!!!!!!   That vid is RADICAL! 

Seriously looks like you guys had a great time at "Swordfest 2008".


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2008)

Love the opening starwipe and choice of music!  I was bouncing my boy on my knee as we watched the vid. 

Swordfest 08 was a success!  I'd have to say yesterday was the most fun I've had at Sundown.  I got home last night, smoked a victory cigar and had a huge piece of cake before passing out.  It was hard dragging my ass up the stairs to crawl into bed.

I'm still feeling it today.  I thought I would freak out with the consistent pitch but once I found a few lines that worked for me I had a blast.  Can't wait to get back up there and hit it again.  

The only bad part of the night was when that big bully Marc broke the brake on me ski and then laughed at me.  Scars run deep....  ;-)


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2008)

*Swordfest 2008*



MRGisevil said:


>



Holy crap! That *IS* radical.  The 2 O' clock twister makes it's online debut! :lol: 

My pathetic display of a video will be up soon. It's pretty weak compared to that one though. Nice editing. Your camera take sweet footage.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Ha, couldn't be helped. I shouldn't have had that coffee last night, ended up getting 2 hours of sleep. Youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the credit you gave to Red Guy.  Dude can ski.  I was BSing with him at the base when I was walking out.  I wish you had some footage of Snow Plow guy...


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks guys! I had a ton of fun putting it together, despite the two pc crashes that is  Still mad about that damn delay though.....

Oh, Grassi- check out Bert's Star Wars vid- I'm pretty sure Snow Plow Guy makes a cameo!


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Oh, Grassi- check out Bert's Star Wars vid- I'm pretty sure Snow Plow Guy makes a cameo!


He does indeed in one of the shots of me skiing down Ex.

I'm seriously jealous.  I'm not a bump skier but I really wish I could have gotten out last night.


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2008)

*My vid*

High res:

*Sundown - 2/22*

YouTubage:



Like I said, rather lame compared to Marge's. Nice job again.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 23, 2008)

I think it is safe to say that the bar has been raised, and we have seen the next level of AlpineZone movie making.

The AZ Oscar for:
Picture of the year
Editting
Direction
Score
and creative use of star wipes

goes to MRGis Evil


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> High res:
> 
> *Sundown - 2/22*
> 
> ...



Greg, nice! Loved the soundtrack, got me totally pumped. Awesome skiing by all of you. I will certainly have to show up on the 16th and play AZ Camera girl for the day. The....spanish... That was an interesting end :lol: :lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 23, 2008)

severine said:


> He does indeed in one of the shots of me skiing down Ex.
> 
> I'm seriously jealous.  I'm not a bump skier but I really wish I could have gotten out last night.



No worries. You'll be healed up and back out there before you know it


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I think it is safe to say that the bar has been raised, and we have seen the next level of AlpineZone movie making.
> 
> The AZ Oscar for:
> Picture of the year
> ...



Can't argue with that.

What software did you use, Marge?


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 23, 2008)

It came with the new camcorder, it is called Power Director.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2008)

i luv my face plant in greg's vid. i thought i was going to recover for a second and then wham.


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> High res:
> 
> *Sundown - 2/22*
> 
> ...


Not lame at all!  Very nice!

Grassi - I was wondering who that was who face-planted. 

Tim - Which camcorder did you guys decide upon?  It does a beautiful job!

Marge - The worst part is that I keep trying to find a way to make it work to do the demo day tomorrow.    Line and Head are supposed to be at Sundown and I really wanted to try some skis out.  I asked Brian if I could just try them on Sunnyside and he :roll:.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 23, 2008)

We bought a JVC Everio with a 30gig internal hard drive. It is REALLY small. We didn't even film on the highest setting.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow you guys are making me wish Sundown was my local hill. Nice vid, Swordfest 08 :lol:

One question for MRGisEvil. How many names to do you have? So far I've seen Marge, Randi and MRGisEvil. Are there any others?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Wow you guys are making me wish Sundown was my local hill. Nice vid, Swordfest 08 :lol:
> 
> One question for MRGisEvil. How many names to do you have? So far I've seen Marge, Randi and MRGisEvil. Are there any others?



she is also a storm trooper.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 23, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> You'll also note that that last run we did where I filmed every one isn't in here...


 
Doh!!.. That was my best run!  Seriously, great video!  Was well worth the three hour hell ride to get there and,.... wait for it.... three hour ride to get home. Lots of stupid people out on the road last night, some might argue I was one of them! I really liked the new set-up on Temptor with the little breather in the middle. Had a great time as usual, and not too sore today, just lower back.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice job on the vids guys..  I'm disappointed that I didn't make the Evil's video though.. 

Sweet night.  Even though area 51 wasn't ready I'm still glad we went in there, it was well worth the major core shot and 4 smaller ones... 

I'm freaking beat today.  My body just kept automatically hitting the snooze button this morning and I woke up at 5:50am, which was 10 minutes before I wanted to be at work..   I still made it there by 6:30am which wasn't too bad.  I was dragging pretty good today and didn't even attempt to ski after my shift even though I probably could have made it work.  (the crazy big crowds were a big deterrent too  )

Sick night though last night, totally worth whatever any body endured to pull it off.  Best at Sundown outing yet, even if I did have to miss a couple of hours.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2008)

I had fun at berkshire east today but that looks way better then anything we hit.


holy shit.  i will be there tomorrow night.  those lines look siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 23, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Nice job on the vids guys..  I'm disappointed that I didn't make the Evil's video though.. .



Sorry about that Brian. We though we got some nice footage of you and JohnyPoach on our last run. But someone forgot to hit the record button ;-)


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2008)

2knees said:


> holy shit.  i will be there tomorrow night.  those lines look siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick



I told you so. Tomorrow night, eh..?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> I told you so. Tomorrow night, eh..?



come hell or high water.  i'm catching those before the rain comes.


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2008)

I sent this Email to Chris Sullivan:



> Hi Chris - I skied Temptor from about 3:30 pm until closing yesterday. All I have to say is, WOW! Perfect timing with the new snow. Those moguls are beautiful.
> 
> One suggestion - put another sign down at the Temptor/Nor'easter merge. I encountered a few people that came through the Temptor flats and then were a bit forlorn to see those big ole bumps on the Temptor headwall. You might even want to include something like "Advanced skiing only beyond this point". I know Sundown is still primarily a feeder hill and you don't want to scare anybody, but quite honestly, those bumps on that pitch is a legitimate challenge, especially if/when they get icy.
> 
> I should also mention that I noticed several people giggling and grinning ear to ear before and after that run. Quite honestly, yesterday was some of the most enjoyable skiing I've ever done south of Vermont. You guys should be proud. That is going to be a great run for the mogul comp. Again, great job.



I would encourage everybody that enjoyed/will enjoy the bumps to express some positive feedback.

customerservice@skisundown.com

I'm sure there are more folks that are quick to complain than there are those that take the time to give some praise, especially when it comes to moguls.


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> The only bad part of the night was when that big bully Marc broke the brake on me ski and then laughed at me.  Scars run deep....  ;-)



Keep your skis ON! Especially around Marc.



MRGisevil said:


> I will certainly have to show up on the 16th and play AZ Camera girl for the day. The....spanish... That was an interesting end :lol: :lol:



You're definitely hired to film and edit a vid for the comp. That would be cool if you grabbed footage of the AZers in the event. Yeah, the ending of that song is weird. I heard that on an alternative channel on my satellite radio on the way home last night so I decided to use it.



Grassi21 said:


> i luv my face plant in greg's vid. i thought i was going to recover for a second and then wham.



Like I said in a PM, it's good that you're falling forward, and not back... 



Beetlenut said:


> Had a great time as usual, and not too sore today, just lower back.



Mogul back. Oof. :blink: I got it too.

Check out Beetle starting at 1:18 in Marge's vid. He doesn't let the lack of a bump dictate his turns. He keeps the consistent short turns through there regardless. That, right there, is good skiing.



bvibert said:


> I'm freaking beat today.  My body just kept automatically hitting the snooze button this morning and I woke up at 5:50am, which was 10 minutes before I wanted to be at work..   I still made it there by 6:30am which wasn't too bad.  I was dragging pretty good today and didn't even attempt to ski after my shift even though I probably could have made it work.  (the crazy big crowds were a big deterrent too  )



Abby and I saw you at Lift 1 at about 3 pm today. Of course, we only did one run from the top. She was in a foul mood and was freaking out over anything with slight pitch. Not like her. I think the snow consistency (the powder was very tacky today) threw her off. I'm spent too and was in no mood to negotiate. The crowd was unreal today (a good thing for the mountain....) so we split after only an hour or so.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Ha, couldn't be helped. I shouldn't have had that coffee last night, ended up getting 2 hours of sleep. Youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pretty funny

While you watch your vid, which is great BTW, your storm troop avatar seems to be thrusting along to the beat.


----------



## Mikey1 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice work on the video guys. It was a lot of fun,especially meeting some other AZ'ers. Looking forward to many more sessions on Temptor this season!


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, after looking at the videos many times, and finally finding myself among all the good bumpers, I gotta say, man have I learned a few things that I can work on. Finally have some ideas of things to fix to get me out of the back seat. Until being able to watch the video frame by frame, I would have never known what to start to change/fix. What a great tool to get better!  

Thanks again Greg and Marge for the invaluable footage!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 24, 2008)

i cant get the image of those bumps out of my head.  i feel anxious and restless.  they look better then any bumps i've skied this year except the great seeded lines at okemo.  you guys suck.  those videos suck.  i suck. everyone sucks!!!!!!!!

seriously great great job.


Grassi, here's one tip for ya.  try to keep those shoulders a little more square to the fall line, it'll keep you from sliding out as much.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 24, 2008)

2knees said:


> i cant get the image of those bumps out of my head.


 
Well you had your chance!.....


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 24, 2008)

2knees said:


> i cant get the image of those bumps out of my head.  i feel anxious and restless.  they look better then any bumps i've skied this year except the great seeded lines at okemo.  you guys suck.  those videos suck.  i suck. everyone sucks!!!!!!!!
> 
> seriously great great job.
> 
> ...



i agree.  that was the last run of the night but i was doing it on my earlier runs too.  lots to work on.  having fun doing it.  i took that face plant in honor of you.  with you MIA on friday i had to fill in.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> Abby and I saw you at Lift 1 at about 3 pm today. Of course, we only did one run from the top. She was in a foul mood and was freaking out over anything with slight pitch. Not like her. I think the snow consistency (the powder was very tacky today) threw her off. I'm spent too and was in no mood to negotiate. The crowd was unreal today (a good thing for the mountain....) so we split after only an hour or so.



Yeah, the crowds were unreal on both Saturday and Sunday, I hope you guys didn't have to park too far away.  It's too bad Abby wasn't really into it.  Sorry I missed you guys...


----------



## Marc (Feb 25, 2008)

So glad someone finally captured my pathetic 180 on film.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2008)

Marc said:


> So glad someone finally captured my pathetic 180 on film.



You ooze steeze..... amongst other things....


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 25, 2008)

Marc said:


> So glad someone finally captured my pathetic 180 on film.


 
I especially like the second 180 that followed with the half twist/worm turn on snow!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I especially like the second 180 that followed with the half twist/worm turn on snow!



I saw that one...  Made me smile...


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm a little saddened that no one made the connection between swordfest 2008 and Freddie Mercury....


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I'm a little saddened that no one made the connection between swordfest 2008 and Freddie Mercury....



Oh I made the connection but chose to ignore it.  I'm a huge Queen fan.  I won a drawing contest at age 6.  He signed my crappy drawing and they sent it back to me framed.  I was also struggling to think about what recent movie that song as in.  It hit me the other day, Shaun of the Dead.  Tune has been in my head since...


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 25, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Oh I made the connection but chose to ignore it.  I'm a huge Queen fan.  I won a drawing contest at age 6.  He signed my crappy drawing and they sent it back to me framed.  I was also struggling to think about what recent movie that song as in.  It hit me the other day, Shaun of the Dead.  Tune has been in my head since...



That's +2 for you Grassi. +1 for Queen & +1 for Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 25, 2008)

Marc said:


> So glad someone finally captured my pathetic 180 on film.



Don't be such a cranky pants!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> That's +2 for you Grassi. +1 for Queen & +1 for Shaun of the Dead.



Some people say that Marc is a bit of a queen...


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 25, 2008)

Yah, Queen of Crankiness!


----------



## Marc (Feb 25, 2008)

Recipe for nicknames by Randi-

Option 1:
[color of clothing] + guy

Option 2:
[mood description] + pants


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2008)

Marc said:


> Recipe for nicknames by Randi-
> 
> Option 1:
> [color of clothing] + guy
> ...



LOL


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 25, 2008)

You forgot my favorite

Option 3:
[personality] + face


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2008)

I think Marc is being dickey.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, I did threaten to beat him a few times on Friday, I'd probably be jerkface to me too :lol:


----------



## Marc (Feb 25, 2008)

I was terrified to ride the lift with her.  She even threated to throw me off twice, and then called me "poopy pants" again.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh don't tell stories. I'm super nice. I even sang John Secada for you.


----------



## Marc (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey, did you ever look up any Chopper Reed videos like I told you to?


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, I remembered you told me to look something up, but kinda forgot what it was. So now you reminded me to remember, I will tonight....


----------



## Marc (Feb 25, 2008)

Poopy face pants guy.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 25, 2008)

Poopy face pants guy... head... don't forget the head... just ask severine.

-w


----------



## severine (Feb 25, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Poopy face pants guy... head... don't forget the head... just ask severine.
> 
> -w


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 25, 2008)

Marc

Did you ever look up that Mini Cooper launch footage on Youtube?

If not here is the link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMBOTLJn3FA


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2008)

There was obviously some bizarre conversations on the chairs that I didn't know about. I was too giddy about the bumps to think or talk about much else...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> There was obviously some bizarre conversations on the chairs that I didn't know about. I was too giddy about the bumps to think or talk about much else...



No kidding, all I remember talking about was fresh snow and bumps.  Then again I didn't get a chance to ride with the Evil's...


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 25, 2008)

Marc said:


> Poopy face pants guy.



Hey Marc.... the guy in my office I call cranky pants keeps calling yayo (sp?) and I can't figure out y....any ideas?


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> No kidding, all I remember talking about was fresh snow and bumps.  Then again I didn't get a chance to ride with the Evil's...



Brian, you've ridden lifts with me... it was pretty much the same as usual, just with more hitting..


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2008)

*Swordfest 2008 High Res*

I know this TR is a bit dated, but I helped Randi to host the high res version of her video. What a great night that was - best bump session at Sundown bar none. Big file (180 MB!) but worth the wait:

*Swordfest 2008 in High Res*


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes- thank you for your expert tutelage, G-man. I'm pretty zoolander in front of the imac when it comes to ftp :lol:


----------

